# Bulking belly!!



## jamie7990 (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright guys was just looking for abit of advice, it seems everytime i try up my calories so that i can put on abit weight i get a massive belly that i walk around with all of the time! Like it sticks out as far as my chest, looking at image charts online id say im somewhere around 15% body fat. Im not a chubby guy its more of a bloated look, is it because i don't train my abs and they arent strong enough to hold it all together? Im eating around 6 meals a day of eggs oats chicken bannanas rice cakes and pasta plus 2 shakes. I am adding muscle without fat but my belly just looks rediculous. Will vacum training help?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

When does your belly look normal?

Males typically store most fat around the belly, you've been fat once in your life?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Allergy to something? I'm getting very bloated recently and think it may be wheat /gluten.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

As mentioned above, wheat is a common culprit in terms of gut irritation. It's a problem for me so I generally steer clear as I get the same symptoms as you've mentioned, along with lethargy, fatigue and a decent spell on the bog.

Try dropping your pasta and see how you get on. Oats or rice would be my next guess if nothing changes.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

jamie7990 said:


> Alright guys was just looking for abit of advice, it seems everytime i try up my calories so that i can put on abit weight i get a massive belly that i walk around with all of the time! Like it sticks out as far as my chest, looking at image charts online id say im somewhere around 15% body fat. Im not a chubby guy its more of a bloated look, is it because i don't train my abs and they arent strong enough to hold it all together? Im eating around 6 meals a day of eggs oats chicken bannanas rice cakes and pasta plus 2 shakes. I am adding muscle without fat but my belly just looks rediculous. Will vacum training help?


 If your not happy with your gut it's time to cut.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oats cause be to bloat big time, pasta is a close second.


----------



## jamie7990 (Aug 13, 2014)

maybe its the pasta then,i do notice i get heart burn sometimes after bread or pasta, i usually have that 2-4 times a day, any better options i could go for? Cant really take oats in a tupper wear box, something i can have with chicken preferably.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe you eat too fast? Souns like im taking the pee but im not.

Or youre just eating too much.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

i feel your pain i walk around bloated all day due to pasta, i would change to rice but rice is an iffy one when it comes to reheating

oats dont cause me to bloat at all


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Pasta doesn't cause bloating to anyone I know. While oats cause major bloating to me too


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

Pasta, bread and oats all give me a bloated stomach. If I was eating as much of them as you are I would look like I'm pregnant. Worth cutting them out and see if it improves.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

why has no one mentioned he maybe eating too much over maintenance?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

When I'm bulking hard I walk around like I'm pregnant all the time. Belly sticks out further than my chest if I relax it but there's still abs poking out so I know it's not all fat.

Probably a mixture of excess food and bloating in your stomach/gut from all the extra calories you've been eating.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

jamie7990 said:


> Alright guys was just looking for abit of advice, it seems everytime i try up my calories so that i can put on abit weight i get a massive belly that i walk around with all of the time! Like it sticks out as far as my chest, looking at image charts online id say im somewhere around 15% body fat. Im not a chubby guy its more of a bloated look, is it because i don't train my abs and they arent strong enough to hold it all together? Im eating around 6 meals a day of eggs oats chicken bannanas rice cakes and pasta plus 2 shakes. I am adding muscle without fat but my belly just looks rediculous. Will vacum training help?


 I feel your pain mate I don't have much fat on the belly but after a few meals in the aft I get this big fcuk off round belly like I drink ten cans of larger a night. I think carbs are the culprit for me. It's not a good look!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I get the bloating. I always feel lethargic about an hour after eating bread. Keep telling myself I'm going to cut out wheat and oats from my diet. Never do it though!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

anabolik said:


> When I'm bulking hard I walk around like I'm pregnant all the time. Belly sticks out further than my chest if I relax it but there's still abs poking out so I know it's not all fat.
> 
> Probably a mixture of excess food and bloating in your stomach/gut from all the extra calories you've been eating.


 This.

I am the same. I get a huge bloated belly while bulking but you can still see all 8 of my abs.

Still makes me feel fat though and is annoying but its part if the bigger picture.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Get it with certain cheaper protein powder. Don't get it when bulking with real food.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

How much beer do you drink...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

anabolik said:


> When I'm bulking hard I walk around like I'm pregnant all the time. Belly sticks out further than my chest if I relax it but there's still abs poking out so I know it's not all fat.
> 
> Probably a mixture of excess food and bloating in your stomach/gut from all the extra calories you've been eating.


 Same issue as you guys, always end up with that turtle shell look

My culprits are

too much fat (can't be ignored), then pasta, and sh#tty protein powders . Try that Holland and Barrett sh#t and you will know what I mean


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

jamie7990 said:


> Alright guys was just looking for abit of advice, it seems everytime i try up my calories so that i can put on abit weight i get a massive belly that i walk around with all of the time! Like it sticks out as far as my chest, looking at image charts online id say im somewhere around 15% body fat. Im not a chubby guy its more of a bloated look, is it because i don't train my abs and they arent strong enough to hold it all together? Im eating around 6 meals a day of eggs oats chicken bannanas rice cakes and pasta plus 2 shakes. I am adding muscle without fat but my belly just looks rediculous. Will vacum training help?


 I'd say this t was your pasta. Try dropping the pasta for potatoes or whole grain rice. I get the same problem but rice and potatoes don't bloat me


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

anyone suggest a good alternative to oats?


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

rb79 said:


> anyone suggest a good alternative to oats?


 Banana


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

rb79 said:


> anyone suggest a good alternative to oats?


 Cream of rice


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

TIDALWAVE said:


> why has no one mentioned he maybe eating too much over maintenance?


 .... :death:


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Could it be you are BASICLY getting fat?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

its oats for me , upon waking i look rather trim but after my morning porridge BOOM its like Mr Clump.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

rb79 said:


> anyone suggest a good alternative to oats?


 Weetabix , chocolate weetabix even better


----------

